# do you think she will drop soon?



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well how much was she leaking out of her vulva? just a few drips? then you should be getting pretty close. her teats look full and ready you jsut have to wait for it to milky white color. i never paid much attention to my mares vulva because one day i'd be tight and the next it would be loose so that was never a good indicator for me. but a few days before our amares foaled she was definitely dripping little drops every now and then. and just keep a watch on the liquid in the teats! when it turns milky white your ready! and it CAN change practically over night so check everyday!


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*only dripping a little could i wash them?*

her vulva had a few drips it was like yellowy and thick like mucus. her teets only drip a lcouple of drops. the teets get like yellow/ white crust on them should i clean them or just leave it on there she is a maiden mare and its my first foal.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

it's alright i just had my first foal too = ) if it's on the tip of the teats leave it. but if it's on the actual bag you can clean it off. i think your girl could take a little more bagging up. but she may not if she is maiden. and my mare when she was realyl close to foaling all you had to do was barely touch her bag and milk would come out or she would lay down and you could see the milk run out all over the place so she may have another week or two. but mares are so crazy you never know until it comes they always changing their minds. silly girls!


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*another week*

how despressing i will be exhausted by the end of it another week that sucks


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

preciousdiamond said:


> how despressing i will be exhausted by the end of it another week that sucks


I know the feeling. I thought my girl would go anytime since the end of May. I am still waiting. :shock:


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*hope its not that long*

u must be going mad as we are half waythrough june she wil be 340 day next fri so i have my fingers crossed


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Preciousdiamond, I am wondering if what you see coming from your mare's vulva is the mucous plug? 

They are suppose to expel a "mucous plug" a couple of days before they foal. If you see the mucous plug you know she will foal soon, like within 72 hours if my memory serves me correct?

I keep looking for it on my mare but haven't seen it yet. Apparently it's really easy to miss because it can be expelled but you may never see it unless you catch it at the right time.

My mare also drips a little urine now and then when she does that clearing-the-nostrils-snorting thing they do when they eat. 

I would love to see the mucous plug because then I would know I need to really keep vigil. Right now I am just checking on her late before I go to bed. I haven't been staying up at night yet because I keep waiting to see more signs. Like the milk color to change, the udder to get fuller, and the mucous plug and such. So far, not much is happening in that regard. :?

PS. What breed is your girl? She's a really neat blue roan!


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*i need more signs i think*

she is a new forest pony she took her sire colour and movement.
i'm waiting for mik change at mo until then i've decided to check her late at night as getting up every hour and half is killing mre off


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*washer due dtae yest but no foal yet more pics any closer??*

hey still waiting 340 days yest exactly 11 months since she concieved. starting bagging up almost 4 weeks ago. no foal yet, no clear stickystuff is coming out now excpet for dry yellow bits on end of her teets and the udder has white bits of skin on it and teh teets are really smooth. added some pics to see if you can tell me how long? she is a maiden mare. i want this foal to pop out soon i booked week off work so im around all the time.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks very close!!


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*hope so dont really know what im looking for*

never bred before so only done reading and lots of research but all mares ive seen have differnt looking bags and as it is her first i am not sure what to look for. so someone that knows is opinion is really helpful and that marestar is a great idea seeing the mares waiting to foal


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*milk has gone yellowy*

the milk is yellowy and was coming out easy last nght her belly has dropped down this morn it must mean it is soon


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*had milk tested*

decieded to get milk tested potassium and sodium levels accoridng to vet when they cross they usually drop with in 4 days her sodium was 119 mmol/L and her potassium was 9.4 mmol. so she not due yet not sure how long? he thinks maybe another week but having it tested in 2 days so hopefully tehy will get closer to crossing. anyone know about the potassium and sodium


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have NEVER heard of testing potassium and sodium. pH and calcium levels, however, will tell you when she is close.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She looks close! Like Chey, I have never heard of testing potassium and sodium in milk as in indicator - I tested my mare and the lowering of the ph and the calcium level skyrocketing were the best indicators I had - she foaled within 24 hours of her milk change


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*i thought calcium would have been better to test but he did potassium and sodium*

well apparently when the potassium gets higher and sodium gets lower it crosses on a graph. when they cross then they are due to drop in 4 days? do you think i should get the calcium done? anyone know what number it should be before they drop. her belly has grown like over night and dropped i'll take some pics tomorrow


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Check the link I posted in this thread for easy/cheap milk testing for calcium and pH 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/using-milk-strips-predict-foaling-signs-49771/


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*thanks that is a useful article*

thanks helpful article it has pics which really gd will look into strips


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

She looks closer to me, in latest pics, I say within the week..


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*i hope so she gonna go pop soon otherwise*

milk being tested again later and i will take some pics i am hoping it will be here by end of week i have a feeling it will be a colt


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

ok tried to take pics but phone died on me typical had the milk tested there was no difference he said no point testing calcium until the sodium and potassium line crosses? there we are tomorrow there will be pics


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*more pics she looks closer it can't be to long?*

more pics

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









she must be close we are at 344 days now just waiting for milk to be right. maybe by sunday? what u think


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't think she'll make it till Sunday. I see wax and a very relaxed backside. 

As for the milk - Dancer's was only cloudy Sunday afternoon - looked like really thin skim milk. Her filly, Rain, was born early Monday morning.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

I think She still has a few more days to go personally.We breed horses & I think her Vulva needs to drop & puff out alot more. Also Her Udder will more than likely loose that crease infront of the teat too.Can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

thats interesting keep watching her she was sweating like any thing on her neck this morn everywhere else was fine it was wierd also got a phone call at 2 last night saying she was breathing heavy but she calmed down after half hour? weird or what. i will def have pics of her and foal when it pops out can't wait to see what its colouring and markings will be. i'm having milk tested this eve again


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i still think it's going to be a few days. but you never know with mares!! i'll give you some reference pics of my mare the day she had sparta. i took the pictures that morning and later that evening she finally had him = ) excuse the dirtyness in the vulva picture! she had JUST went to the bathroom! silly girl!

and while most symptons are the same and most mares look the same THEY are all different. one mare could have a busting bag full of milk and the next could barely have any and they could still foal on the same night. so it's always a waiting game


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks that is really helpful looking at another horse, checked milk vet reckons tuesday/ wednesday poss mon but unlikely unless milk rapodly changes over weekend


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is a picture I took of a Maiden Mare we had here.

This is a week before she dropped









& this is the day she dropped about 12 hours prior


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

thats can increase in size over a week u can really see the wax. bag needs to fill up bit more and teets to get bit bigger


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*milk tested very close*

as u know had milk tested fri and i had it tested today the calcium has shot up and the potasium and sodium nearly crosed going for wed


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Watch the weather, then. I knew when the storms came rolling in Sunday night Dancer was going to foal. For some reason, the change in the weather seems to bring labor on. We could always count on finding new calves the morning after a storm - assuming we had any due...


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Wish you luck with the foal! Looks like it shouldn't be too much longer.
Dee- My Shetland mare, she had two foals, both on holidays. Our towns Gold Rush day, and one on Melbourne cup day.
Maybe a stormy, special day. >D


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*hopefully last pics i post until the foal what you think next 48 hours?*

well it is going to cool down a bit to 24 degrees but no storms due

some more pics crease has started to disappear at back of udder so it looks more like one whole thing instead of 2 sepaerate parts u can probbaly see and her vulva is more puffy looking 

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah the bag is looking better and her vulva is definitely getting more puffy. i think the actual Teats on her bag could use some filling out. how's the color and texture of her milk?


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Getting Closer by the day eh! LOL


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Definately looks very close!


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

gd gd her bag is massive today when you lift the tail up it is feels like it isn't attached she not clamping or anything the crease has gone on udder i touch her teets and got covered in semi skimmed lookng stuff that was really warm must be close she laid on her side last night


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

She does look close....if I had to guess I'd say a week...


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*tonight is very likely what you think by pics there is loads of wax!*

ok well basically im excited got to get calcium checked this eve but this morn there was like a ton of wax on her teets and she is moody and very veiny around her stomach. there is milk been dripped all down her legs plus the weather has changed it is alot cooler and showering so what u think tonight check the pics


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

oh wow so exciting!!! should happen in the next 24-48 hours now! darn it I'm going to be away from my computer for the next 2 days, there better be a baby when I get back lol. good luck and I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

*singing* Tonight, tonight, that baby's coming tonight.....


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Well we are making progress...wow, foal soon...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i will be expecting a baby by morning!! =)


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*we have a little filly check out her colour need names now*

she was born about 4 this morn i kept checking her evry hour and half but nothing then i fell asleep at 2and forgot to put alarm on got up at 630 ther it was standing up with mum it has taken on dads markings although he was roan and white so no idea where colour come form must be his grandad as he was that colour she is a great mum

need a name now


----------



## coelh102 (Oct 9, 2009)

Isn't that how it always happens? you leave for a few hours and poof baby appears!! hahah glad she is healthy! Beautiful to boot!!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

beautiful! i am loving those looong socks! maybe you should name her socks? ahaha


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

AWww she is all Hokey Pokey!! LOL LOVELY!! 
Well done to your mare & I bet you are stoked!! She is Beautiful!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

*thanks all*

socks is cute we like saffron amber and milly but im still not sure which one or if they suit


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

She's a keeper! Congrats!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

What a beautiful baby!! How exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Shes beautiful!!! And I really like the name amber it suits her well!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a beautiful baby! Congrats!!!  I think Amber is a fabulous name for her...


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Yay! Congrats! 
All that waiting. At least we get something good from it!
Have fun with the naming. I love that bit the most.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

yahoo! congrats, she is just gorgeous!! is she registerable? The marking on her shoulder reminded me of spilt milk haha, that could be an interesting show name  Amber is a very cute name though.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What a cutie, congrats!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Very gorgeous girl! Congrats! Hopefully she will roan out.. then she'll be a real stunner!


----------



## Lottii (Jul 10, 2010)

Taking your idea of Milly plus Spilt Milk you get a show name and stable name


----------

